

Show HN: An iOS app to get motivated to do push-ups - BaptisteGreve

Hello!<p>I just made a free iOS app (no in-apps) to follow how many push-ups your friends are doing. The app automatically create a monthly leaderboard powered by the number of push-ups made. It aimed to encourage improvement through competition.<p>My goal is not to promote it, it is simply to get your feedback about the app! The app is named PUWF - Push-ups With Friends and you can download it here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;puwf-push-ups-with-friends&#x2F;id955478124?mt=8<p>I would really love to hear your feedback about that.<p>Thanks!
======
BaptisteGreve
Here is the link to download the app: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/puwf-
push-ups-with-friends/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/puwf-push-ups-
with-friends/id955478124?mt=8)

------
r3trosteve
That's a nice little idea, helps that you picked my favourite blue colour for
the UI (which is pretty fresh by the way).

What did you use for the backend - Parse or something?

